# A Few Pens This Weekend



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2013)

I was busy this weekend: 4 pens and a pencil turned and finished with CA.

(1) Aspen burl ... blank from Eric (bangleguy), Apollo Infinity rollerball:


 


 
(2) Cross-cut/Spalted sumpnorothur, Olympian Elite rollerball ... going back to Eric in trade for all the blanks he sent me


 


 
(3) Black Walnut slimline mechanical pencil and bolt-action pen ... going to Chad Larrance as part of a trade for FBE and walnut chunksawood


 


 
(4) Amboyna burl, Pristina fountain pen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome. Makes me want to throw my pens away. Good job


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice Job !!! Really like the Pristina Fountain w Amboyna !!!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Awesome. Makes me want to throw my pens away. Good job


Thanks ... but don't do that, Tony. Every pen I make I try to be a little better than the previous one, they all have something that can be improved.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice Job !!! Really like the Pristina Fountain w Amboyna !!!


Thanks, Tom. It's the first time I built a Pristina, certainly has some "heft" to it (the parts are cast metal, nothing lightweight there!)


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks, Tom. It's the first time I built a Pristina, certainly has some "heft" to it (the parts are cast metal, nothing lightweight there!)


The Amboyna goes very well with it IMO .!!! Very classy ! Do you like the kit ?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> The Amboyna goes very well with it IMO .!!! Very classy ! Do you like the kit ?


Yes, I do like it. I'll have to compare it side-by-side with a couple of kits (like the Jr Gent and Jr Majestic) and try to see the differences. It certainly feels like a solid quality pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 16, 2013)

Those look good!


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 17, 2013)

Your Form, Fit and Finish look great along with a nice choice of components and plating to show off a great looking batch of timbers.
Well done Duncan.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Those look good!





rdabpenman said:


> Your Form, Fit and Finish look great along with a nice choice of components and plating to show off a great looking batch of timbers. Well done Duncan.



Thanks Colin & Les


----------

